# Any safe way to differentiate between look alike rats?



## TheFuzzySphere (Nov 30, 2013)

I have 3 male rats: Frank, Henry, and Jack. Frank is a bit bigger than both Henry and Jack, but they are all starting to catch up to each other in size now. All three boys are white with red eyes, so no distinguishing marks here. I can usually tell who's who based on personality, but they are so young (7 weeks), that their personalities are starting to change over time getting to know me. Is there anything I can put on them...or something at all to help me tell who's who? I need to be able to keep track of certain boy's sneezing issues. Thanks.


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

Until you can tell them apart by their faces, for now you can put food dye on them. Maybe just a dime sized spot on their back or shoulders or anywhere that isn't as easy to clean off. once it dries, it will stain the fur, and they can lick off any that they want to but the stain should stay for a while. It is safe for them to lick, so just choose a couple colors that you like. The liquid dye is probably better than the paste too. I don't know if food dye is very expensive, but if it is, you can always just buy a packet or two of kool-aid and it works just as well. Just use a tiny bit of water to make a thin paste and put it on them, and it is still safe for them to lick off. It just might be a little sticky. (Red and blue work best and will stain for a long time, especially if it's on their tail)


----------



## Pandandelion (Oct 20, 2013)

In our small animal labs, we mark the rats one of two ways: 
You can use permanent markers to make lines around their tails and this usually lasts a week, if done thick enough.
Or you can use dye, like Finnebon said. Personally, I would use both methods just in case one rubs off before the other. 

Also use colors like green, purple and red. That way, when the color fades, you won't have to worry about them fading into similar colors (like blue and purple do sometimes or red and orange).


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

You can cut off some of their hair. I used to do that with my baby albinos back when I had them.


----------



## TheFuzzySphere (Nov 30, 2013)

Thanks so much guys for the great ideas. I think I'll go with the food dye


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

Just get the liquid vegetable dye from the cake aisle of the grocery store. Then you can have a green rat, a yellow rat and a blue rat! 

Pandandelion - I'm not sure about the idea of using permanent marker on any part of a rat's body. The inks may be toxic and they can penetrate the skin and enter the bloodstream. Why do that when there are non-toxic vegetable dyes available?


----------



## Pandandelion (Oct 20, 2013)

Minky said:


> Just get the liquid vegetable dye from the cake aisle of the grocery store. Then you can have a green rat, a yellow rat and a blue rat!
> 
> Pandandelion - I'm not sure about the idea of using permanent marker on any part of a rat's body. The inks may be toxic and they can penetrate the skin and enter the bloodstream. Why do that when there are non-toxic vegetable dyes available?


We use non-toxic markers to mark already-marked rats for short-term studies. For example, if we have 2 red-dye rats and 2 blue-dye rats and still need to differentiate individuals, one red and one blue will get a mark near the base of the tail. It's mostly just for short term and it's a very small amount, though.


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

They sell edible food dye markers in some stores. I've marked my ratties with those once.


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

Pandandelion said:


> We use non-toxic markers to mark already-marked rats for short-term studies. For example, if we have 2 red-dye rats and 2 blue-dye rats and still need to differentiate individuals, one red and one blue will get a mark near the base of the tail. It's mostly just for short term and it's a very small amount, though.


Oh, good. When you said permanent marker I was thinking Sharpies or worse!


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

Its actually pretty much standard practice here in the UK amongst breeders to mark the babies in a litter with Sharpies, they are none toxic over here, I'm not sure if they are in the US. Another common one is to cut a bit of fur making a distinct line on the rat, this tends to last longer. I had marker on my 2 identical rat until i could tell their face shapes apart


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

Regarding the safety of Sharpies (in the US), I found this on their website: 

_​​"While Sharpie markers are AP-certified non-toxic, we do not recommend using them on areas of items that may come in contact with food or the mouth." _

So take that for what it's worth. Rats are far more sensitive to chemicals than people are. Since it's likely that they will lick the marked area, they would be ingesting some of the chemical.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

That is very much sharpie covering themselves, its orperate speak for "its tested safe but we dont want to leave ourselves open to anything". You wont find many places claim anythingis 100% safe, and if they do they will get the selves into trouble fast. To be honest thats becauss nothing is 100% safe, take food colourings, some can contain less than ideal chemicals to, and yet there sold for food. Ive used sharpies several times in the past on rats as young as 2 weeks old without any issues and I know a lot of people who have done the same, so im happy to continue to use them.


----------



## bazmonkey (Nov 8, 2013)

Isamurat said:


> . . . Sharpies, they are none toxic over here, I'm not sure if they are in the US.


They're non-toxic here, too. A (blow it dry) spot on the tail of two of the rats (one black, one red), just large enough to differentiate between only three rats in an informal home setting should be just fine. You'd end up putting less substance on the rat than if you dyed them with liquid.


----------

